# Won't eat a Comfortis pill



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

This is strange - our Phoebe has had these chewable pills in the past no problem, but today she just refuses it. Anyone else experience this?

We can just break it up and mix it in her food with some gravy, but I thought it was quite strange - it's something she's always acted like it was a treat before - now, it's bad tasting medicine. She doesn't seem to have problems with other hard crunchy things so I doubt it's her teeth, but will check into that as well.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My two are on Trifexis, which is Heartgard Plus and Comfortis.

I break the tablets into 4 pieces, coat with PB, and give separately after their meal. 

The smell of the Trifexis, which is pretty much identical to the Comfortis is awful to me, I can't stand it.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

We use Trifexis and coat it with peanutbutter.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Have you ever tasted by accident your fingers after giving one or smelled them. They are disgusting. After the first one where she looked like I tried to poison her, I break them in half and give with a bunch of peanut butter. She swallowed it whole.


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

OK, of course peanut butter did the trick! Just kind of odd - she must be getting pickier in her old age. 

As soon as the individual Heartguard+ and Comfortis pills are gone we're going to switch her over to Trifexis to combine the two.

Thanks!


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Sparkles did the same thing on this new package of Comfortis she turned her nose up at it. Boots still scarfed it but something must have changed as Sparkles is a chow hound. I put peanut butter on it and it was gone.


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

Ginger is sooooooo stubborn when it comes to this. I have to break it in 4 pieces, and then stick them in a hot dog. Sometimes even then she spits it out. I can imagine how gross they must be, but Ginger sure acts like a brat. The trick with her is holding another scrap of food in front so she'll swallow what I just gave her.


----------



## Jeffro (Mar 25, 2013)

We tried the PB trick with Muta, but it only worked a few times. We then tried the hot dog trick and it worked once. Then I tried the hot dog, and coating the hotdog with PB to cover the holes. This worked a couple times.

Now, I pretty much just have to shove it back in his mouth because he will not take them. I can give him some, but he will manage to eat the PB and hot dog, while spitting the pieces of Comfortis out.

It would be nice if they could somehow mask the smell of these pills. 



I will try the freezer method of freezing comfortis inside of PB.


----------

